# BF Rogue VS BF Derringer



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

Hey guys

so i am in the process of looking at purchasing a BF atty for my reo grand and i have come across the derringer and rogue rda's. My question to those who have or had these atty's specifically on a reo, is which is the better option??? I want some decent clouds but i do not want to compromise the flavour in any way. if it comes down to flavour or clouds then im a flavour kinda guy!! im looking for an aggressive vape as i like to build quite low, around 0.2 ohms . would like to get a throat hit from 3mg juice. i am a mouth to lung vaper. taking these points into consideration, can someone please point in the right direction.

any thoughts on this would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zadiac (15/6/15)

Dark horse mini. I have one on my Reo woodvil and have another on the way for my Grand. Nothing better. I never had the Rogue, but I have the Derringer BF. It's okay-ish, but not great imo.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/6/15)

The derringer has a soft spot in my heart, especially for the reo. 

I have it permanently on the grand or the mini.

I swap to the other attys when I feel bad that I'm not giving them enough attention but it's always the derringer in rotation. 

My current build is a 0.3 and I'm getting great clouds and exceptional Flavour. 

The rouge has more airflow but I find it does mute the Flavour slightly , especially on the low builds .


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

Personally I way prefer the Rogue! The flavour on the Rogue outshines all other dual coil atties for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

The Rogue imo.
I have both. The Derringer gives good flavour, but being so small the slightest oversquonk leads to leaking via the air holes. Also not the good throat hit of the Rogue. The Rogue, with the top air holes, makes it virtually leak proof. Flavour for me is comparable to the Derringer. Throat hit is awesome.
Some threads with more info:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-bf-derringer-thread.t9551/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-rogue-thread.t10762/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

Thanks for input guys, really appreciate it so far I have the rogue up 2-1 to the Derringer. I like the fact that the rogue is leak proof cos for me there is nothing worse than a messy atty!!! OK so in terms of builds which is easier to build on? I'm taking deck size, and also wire size, my wire of choice is 22g vapour wire, so I will be wanting to go dual 22g on 2.5 mm I'd....


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (15/6/15)

I have had both, and i personally prefer the rogue. The odin is also great for low buils on a reo.


----------



## Yiannaki (15/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> so i am in the process of looking at purchasing a BF atty for my reo grand and i have come across the derringer and rogue rda's. My question to those who have or had these atty's specifically on a reo, is which is the better option??? I want some decent clouds but i do not want to compromise the flavour in any way. if it comes down to flavour or clouds then im a flavour kinda guy!! im looking for an aggressive vape as i like to build quite low, around 0.2 ohms . would like to get a throat hit from 3mg juice. i am a mouth to lung vaper. taking these points into consideration, can someone please point in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I agree with @Rob Fisher here. The rogue is in my opinion one of the best bf atties for the reo. 

- Easy to build on. Thanks to the wire trapping used for the negative. Which means use can use whatever wire you please and you won't cut leads.

- 99.9999% leak proof. I doubt you'll find a bf rda as leak proof as the rogue. With the afc slits located on the top of the rda, over squonking or leaking the device on its side, won't cause it to leak.

- The flavour off of the Rogue is Fantastic! One of the best flavour experiences on an RDA. 

- Lastly, the rogue thumps!  It delivers a strong punch which is very satisfying. 


Some Cons:

- Has to be run In dual coil as the airflow doesn't support single configuration.

- The draw when wide open is more than airy enough but not as airy in comparison to the derringer. 


Just to touch on the derringer: 

It's by no means a bad RDA. 

- the flavour is good
- it's has a extremely airy draw when wide open. 
- It also has a single coil airflow configuration. 


Somehow this post has brought me to use a cricket analogy. 



Think of the rogue as a world class batsman. Focused and designed for superb flavour.

The derringer might is the all rounder but in being that, it compromises the flavour side of the equation, which to me is crucial!

I think I've rambled on like a manic. I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ashley A (15/6/15)

Um, why not a Nuppin?

In comparison,I found the Derringer to be the closest thing to the Nuppin but I haven't tried a Rogue.

Another thing about the oversquonking thing through the airholes. There's an advantage there for me. I check it when I'm squonking so the moment I see juice, I release the bottle and the extra is immediately sucked back without leaking but I know that my wick is wet without having to worry about a dry hit.

I have to say that the top airflow thing is a personal taste thing I think. After all the hype of the 2Puff drip tips, I bought one and while it did give much more airflow, I really mean AIRflow because it was air with less dense clouds so less hit, and bigger clouds, again, dispersed broadly but seemed weak to me so I could use it for even 1 full vape break but other really dig it.

Hmm, my answer looks like Derringer to me but I still think Nuppin, Actually, you said mouth to lunghitter, so the Cyclops beats it hands down for flavour MTL. Both these through a kick with 3mg from my recent unintentional 0.2ohm builds.


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Thanks for input guys, really appreciate it so far I have the rogue up 2-1 to the Derringer. I like the fact that the rogue is leak proof cos for me there is nothing worse than a messy atty!!! OK so in terms of builds which is easier to build on? I'm taking deck size, and also wire size, my wire of choice is 22g vapour wire, so I will be wanting to go dual 22g on 2.5 mm I'd....


The Rogue is a breeze to build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

Thanks guys the more replies I read the more I'm leaning towards the rogue which was where I was heading initially, just needed some clarification from the more experienced vapers I have a nuppin @Ashley but I think I may have stripped the centre post screw so currently my reo is just standing and I need another bf atty asap!!! Anyone willing to let go of there rogue I'll be more than happy to take it off you hands


----------



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

I tend to only build dual coils @Yiannaki so that shouldnt be a problem. I also like to be able to adjust the airflow for days where I want an airy hit and days when I'm in the mood for a much tighter draw


----------



## Yiannaki (15/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> Um, why not a Nuppin?
> 
> In comparison,I found the Derringer to be the closest thing to the Nuppin but I haven't tried a Rogue.
> 
> ...



If its an aggressive vape he's looking for, the Nuppin would be the antithesis of what he's looking for.

The Nuppin gives a very smooth vape and is by no means aggressive. I found that I was having to up my nic levels just for the Nuppin in order to get that kick I wanted. 

I am not too sure what relevance the 2 puff drip tip with airflow has in this discussion? And what it has to do with top airflow?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (15/6/15)

+1 on the rogue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (15/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> If its an aggressive vape he's looking for, the Nuppin would be the antithesis of what he's looking for.
> 
> The Nuppin gives a very smooth vape and is by no means aggressive. I found that I was having to up my nic levels just for the Nuppin in order to get that kick I wanted.
> 
> I am not too sure what relevance the 2 puff drip tip with airflow has in this discussion? And what it has to do with top airflow?


He did say he is building at 0.2ohm. I use 3mg on my Nuppin only, everything else is 6mg up becuase it delivers more. It's smooth but it hits with the right build, recently found that increasing ID, rasing the coils, and lowering the resistance turns it into a total different beast with a real kick if you know how to build it.

Um, I used the 2Puff drip tip as my reference for top airflow personal preference as I haven't tried a Rogue if that explains.

Also, as he said, he is a MTL so massive airflow is not the antithesis of that and more suited for lung hits so I recommended the Cyclops as it has a tighter draw.

Let me know if I need to explain myself further to you.


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Ashley A said:


> He did say he is building at 0.2ohm. I use 3mg on my Nuppin only, everything else is 6mg up becuase it delivers more. It's smooth but it hits with the right build, recently found that increasing ID, rasing the coils, and lowering the resistance turns it into a total different beast with a real kick if you know how to build it.
> 
> Um, I used the 2Puff drip tip as my reference for top airflow personal preference as I haven't tried a Rogue if that explains.
> 
> ...


I have never gone that low on a Nuppin, around 0.4 was the lowest. My experience of the Nuppin is also that it has incredible flavour and gives a very smooth vape. As I like a good solid throat hit the Nuppin is not my favourite. I do love the Cyclops, which can give a TH comparable to that the Rogue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (15/6/15)

I am currently back on the Odin, Derringer hasn't been used for quite some time, and I want to replace it with the Rogue. There's my 2 cents


----------



## Viper_SA (15/6/15)

Just get both  I have both, and actuallynprefer the Derringer for my style of vaping. Had to go below 0.2 ohm on the Rogue to get any kind of thump, but maybe I'm building it all wrong.


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Just get both  I have both, and actuallynprefer the Derringer for my style of vaping. Had to go below 0.2 ohm on the Rogue to get any kind of thump, but maybe I'm building it all wrong.


Well there you go - every one has their own preference, which makes this hobby so interesting. There is a Reonaut on ECF who has about 6 Reos and each one sports a Derringer. Wait, here is a picture. I know he has since added 2 Woodvils, and you can guess which atty is on those!


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works @mc_zamo - but have you tried the "humble" RM2 ?
You said you like mouth to lung
RM2 is an outstanding mouth to lung flavour machine

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

I have not @Silver


----------



## Ashley A (15/6/15)

@Silver is right about the RM2. Definitely, for MTL and outstanding flavour. Only issue I have is that it's single coil but I built 0.35ohm vertical on the RM2 and the flavour was super strong, a bit much for me actually. But it certainly does the job and the juice seemed to last forever on a single vs. my other atties. Went through 3 full batteries and a bit of the 4th before I finished the 6ml bottle.

Can I suggest that maybe you try a few atties before deciding? I see you have the Nuppin so I can tell you my experince with the Derringer is a similar vape but with more of a bite/hit. I do use 6mg on the Derringer though as 3mg doesn't give me enough of a hit but that is on a 0.5ohm build.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

I missed the mouth to lung bit... the finest mouth to lung bottom fed atty known to man (well in my humble opinion anyway) has to be the Vicious Ant Cyclone! Love the RM2 as well but hate the way I have to unscrew it and far prefer the look of the Cyclone and you are able to simply pull the cap off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> The derringer has a soft spot in my heart, especially for the reo.
> 
> I have it permanently on the grand or the mini.
> 
> ...



Hey @shaunnadan do you really think the Rogue has more airflow than the Derringer?I find the opposite. Funny enough, the lower I push the coils on the Rogue, further away from the air holes, the better the flavor seems to me.


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> I have not @Silver



Hi @mc_zamo 
I strongly suggest you try a RM2
It is after all the "standard" atty that is supplied with the Reo
Remarkable device. 
Small chamber size. Very easy to coil. Ceramic deck, so you can make the coil as low down on the deck as you want without fear of shorting
its also super "tuneable". What I mean is that just a 1mm change in the coil position either up or down or closer to the middle or further to the edge makes a very noticeable difference to the vape. It can give outstanding flavour and thumping throat hit. 
The standard airhole is 1.2mm in diameter, so its a normal mouth to lung. I am lucky because this type of draw is just perfect for my mouth to lung vaping, which I do about 50-60% of the time. 
It only does single coils and cannot do lung hits. 

The flavour on the RM2 is very concentrated and I find it gives me the best flavour reproduction of any vape device i have tried. It is my number one atty for juice reviews because I can taste nuances that I cannot taste in other setups. 

Rob Fisher's comment on the Cyclone is also valid. I think the two are very similar in performance. I also have a Cyclone. I think the Cyclone is going to be a lot more expensive though. RM2 is about R500 and I stand to be corrected, the Cyclone is at least double that. 

I think Vape Decadence brings in the Cyclones - so check with them. And Vapour Mountain brings in the RM2 - not sure on stock availability at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

I'm with the others...if you like MTL (as I do) then there really are no better atties than the RM2 and VA Cyclone.

They are hands down the best flavour atties available - and by this I mean pure flavour, not flavour due to massive amounts of vapour. I have a BF Rogue as well but I don't get anywhere near the flavour from it that I do the RM2 and Cyclone - the Rogue has great airflow and the flavour is good, but it's not like the others.

And @Silver the Cyclone is only R750 (without a Fusion drip tip) - just bought one last week - so they are comparable in price as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @mc_zamo
> I strongly suggest you try a RM2
> It is after all the "standard" atty that is supplied with the Reo
> Remarkable device.
> ...





free3dom said:


> I'm with the others...if you like MTL (as I do) then there really are no better atties than the RM2 and VA Cyclone.
> 
> They are hands down the best flavour atties available - and by this I mean pure flavour, not flavour due to massive amounts of vapour. I have a BF Rogue as well but I don't get anywhere near the flavour from it that I do the RM2 and Cyclone - the Rogue has great airflow and the flavour is good, but it's not like the others.
> 
> And @Silver the Cyclone is only R750 (without a Fusion drip tip) - just bought one last week - so they are comparable in price as well


Please, do not forget about the Chalice, which imo plays in at least the same league as the RM2 and Cyclone. Super flavour and perfect for mouth to lung, and with airflow control. Clone available from @kimbo at great pricing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> Please, do not forget about the Chalice, which imo plays in at least the same league as the RM2 and Cyclone. Super flavour and perfect for mouth to lung, and with airflow control. Clone available from @kimbo at great pricing.



Thanks @Andre, i have my eyes on the Chalice 
but the original Chalice is more pricey

@free3dom , thanks for clearing up the price on the cyclone. I guess my memory of it being more was because of the fusion drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

RM2 = R550 (Out of Stock)
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reomizer-2-0/

Cyclone = R755 In Stock!
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> RM2 = R550 (Out of Stock)
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reomizer-2-0/
> 
> Cyclone = R755 In Stock!
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/



Brass RM2 = R650 In Stock!
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reomizer-2-brass/

For completeness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> Please, do not forget about the Chalice, which imo plays in at least the same league as the RM2 and Cyclone. Super flavour and perfect for mouth to lung, and with airflow control. Clone available from @kimbo at great pricing.



In that case I definitely need to get my hands on one, thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

After a couple of hours playing with the clone Challice III (got it from @kimbo); RM2 and Clone Chalice III are on par regarding flavor and the only difference: Chalice III provides a warmer vape than RM2, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Riaz (16/6/15)

Recently got my grubby paws on a bf derringer.

It's an awesome atty. great flavor and monsterous clouds. 

Running it on the mini. 

Got a rogue as well but not bf, hopefully @JakesSA going to sort me out, then I can compare the two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

